# Cory's Always Die



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

Based on what you typed it could be the gravel. Corys do best on sand. If the gravel it too coarse it can damage their barbels. Also if food particles get inbetween it it can rot and cause problems for them as well. Not saying it is definately the problem but based on the info you provided it sounds like the most likely reason.


----------



## Stacy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

The gravel, even if not ideal, wouldnt kill them that fast. What are your parameters? I know alot of them prefer water a little on the softer side and lower temps


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Scott Z said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have returned to the hobby after a few years. When I was young all my tanks were undergravel filters run by a central air compressor.
> 
> ...


What do you do to acclimate them when introduced? They could be going into shock and dying from changes in water parameters gh/kh, ph.


----------



## AngeltheGypsy (May 2, 2017)

I agree it sounds like shock of some sort. It could also be weak stock which succumbed to stress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

I have to agree with the shock thoughts. I have Julii Corys and I lost 2 within a day when I introduced eight to the tank. Others introduced at the same time, lived and are still alive (and fat) three months later. Also I'm using eco-complete and it's not very smooth but their barbels look great and they are very happy.


----------



## jlau28 (Jun 9, 2017)

I didn't have much success with cory's with gravel, once I switched over to flourite these guys got fat and happy


----------



## Tantricks (Jun 28, 2017)

I run Eco-complete and Flourite as a substrate, zero sand, and my little pack of 6 corys are fat n happy. Double check your pars and maybe acclimate a little more slowly. With such quick deaths, IMO it's definitely due to a stress factor.


----------



## Cheetah2 (Nov 24, 2015)

I would also question whether monthly water changes are enough.
I find that weekly WC's seem to prevent a lot of diseases in general. I have Sterbai cories (on sand) that seem to do well with this.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

I have kept and bred Cory's since my first tank in 1968, and yes they have all died eventually but I do not recall ever having one (or more) die within the first few days. So I think I would have to agree it sounds like weak stock with shock thrown in for good measure. My oldest was a Corydoras aeneus, 13 years old when he went over the watery rainbow bridge.

Where they all bought from the same store? (Not blaming the store here) but they could have been new introductions to the store and sold to you on the same day which gives them little time to recover from their first "new tank". 

Do you know which Cory it was? I could be wrong here but I think there are over 300 variations on that theme  some are more particular than others to water conditions. A 20% water change on a weekly basis is probably nearer what you should aim for.

I would try a different store (if there is one available) and you could look up the facebook page for Ian Fuller, acknowledged as Mister Corydoras world wide, what he doesn't know about Cories aint worth knowing, although he would probably deny that.

They do tend to do better when in small groups. Though having given your recent results I do admit if I was buying a few I would probably chose them from a different store.

Good luck and do stick with them, they are definitely worth it. Cute little rascals to say the least.


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Have you treated the tank with any medicines for ick or adding any other stuff to the tank? Cories are scaleless fish and very sensitive to some medicines.

They need clean substrate else things can go south real quick. Also next time try get them from a different pet store.


I have Albino Cories got from Petco(I believe the $1 fish sale) and using NJ tap water. They breed for me also, I have 6 adults which are above 1 year old(7 babies which I managed to move the eggs), they seem to be hardy the reason I say is because I do 80% water change weekly (my tank is over crowded so have to do that) and they seem to love the water changing days.



My cory babies (1-2 month old) :


----------



## Scott Z (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the fast replies all.

Sure enough 48 hours later I lost all three. I did find one problem. Seems my test kit was garbage. I always tested my PH right at 7. Since I have had so much trouble with getting Cories to live I purchased a new test kit. This one said my PH was at least 7.4, might be a bit higher even. I then did a quick test of my tap which reads 7.0. I did a water change and got the tank down to 7.2. I will follow up with another change over the weekend. I do lean south America on the fish selection. Perhaps adding some peat to my canister is in order? New test kit says Amm, Nitrite and Nitrate are all nil.

I have not added any medicines over the past year.

My best guess these are Corydoras aeneus. What I would label as your basic Cory that Petco carries.

I normally float my new fish for 15 minutes while adding a cup of my tank water around the 10 minute mark. I then dump whole bag since I do not want to risk their fins getting stuck in the net.

I did find my gravel brand. It is CaribSea Eco Complete. I do think the gravel is rather course so any suggestions on a change would be great as I love Cories and Loaches.

I will up my water change routine also. As far as pet stores their is little option by me. I have a Petco in the Princeton area and a Petco in the Bridgewater area.

Thanks again all.


----------



## jlau28 (Jun 9, 2017)

Another thing I switched over to doing is using the drip method to acclimate them instead of floating, it takes a ton longer but I also notice them being far more comfortable when I put them into their new home. Maybe drip method might be worth a shot


----------



## giramassi (Dec 27, 2013)

I have been keeping corys for over 20 years and even had my sterbais lay eggs every couple of weeks. Planted tank regimes and corys don't do well together as they are at opposite ends of the spectrum, corys need:
1. Weekly water changes up to 50% as they are very sensitive to water conditions 
2. No additive apart from peat extracts as they need purest of water as possible
3. Most of important they need well oxygenated water in order to do well as that is the habitat they come from.
4. Plenty of protein like frozen blood worms ect.

I tried keeping planted tanks with corys but have now abandoned this line of tanks as I love my corys more than my plants. I usually just keep any plants that do well attached to logs like java ferns.

Keep persevering and I hope you find a balance that works for your tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

giramassi said:


> I >>Hi Giramassi<< have been keeping corys for over 20 years>>I as well<< and even had my sterbais lay eggs every couple of weeks.>>excellent<< Planted tank regimes and corys don't do well together as they are at opposite ends of the spectrum, corys need:
> 1. Weekly water changes up to 50% as they are very sensitive to water conditions >>This is my regular planted tank maintenance, and if dosing fertilizer I highly recommend it.<<
> 2. No additive apart from peat extracts as they need purest of water as possible>>My Cories are doing fine with EI dosing, root tabs, equilibrium, and co2 at the high end of the line. My weekly 50% water changes, dense planting and water flow help maintain a stable and clean environment for them, and they do love flow.<<
> 3. Most of important they need well oxygenated water in order to do well as that is the habitat they come from.>>The habitat they come from has various water parameters at different times of the year, month, week, depending where the variety is from. Some come from streams or rivers with lots of silt or sediment in the water, others from areas of clear or black water full of tannins with decaying plant material in it. They are a large family. Good water flow seems always appreciated and promotes higher oxygen levels along with a more stable balance of nutrients and general tank chemistry ime.<<
> ...


My reply was in the quote, I hope no one minds. ?


----------



## mmoncur (Mar 12, 2017)

I've got most of my Copies from Petco and Petsmart -- no better stores locally. I have lost a few in the acclimation process.

What I've found is that they often come with a bad case of fin rot. Since then I've quarantined all new Cories for a week or so, and if they show any signs of fin rot I treat with Melafix, Seachem Stress Guard, and the antibiotic "Triple Sulfa". Since then I haven't lost one, and I even bought some C. Trilineatus from Petsmart with obvious fin rot and treated them successfully.

So the big question is, are you getting bad fish or is your tank hurting them? The best way to find out is to set up a separate quarantine tank. You can keep one going for about a week with brand new water before any ammonia appears, and that's usually long enough to see if they're healthy. Also, watch the fish at the store. I know when my stores get their shipments of fish. I'll watch new Cories come in, then wait a week and watch them in the store. If nobody buys them and they look healthy after 7-10 days I have a way better chance of getting healthy fish.

Don't blame your gravel, I've kept Cories in everything from sand to Flourite to cheesy plastic-coated gravel. There might be long-term benefits to using one over the other -- I use sand now and they love it -- but none of them are going to kill your fish in 48 hours.

One more thought - your Gourami or your Angelfish might be killing the Cories. I've kept Cories with both of those successfully, but you might have an unusually agressive fish.

Good Luck!


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

If you still have no luck locally I will contact a colleague in your area who breeds cories and see what can be done.

PM sent


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

How large is your tank? Cories like to have a place to retreat to when they are startled or settling in. In my experience they love planted tanks. I had a large group of panda cories and skunk cories and they loved playing in the plants and rustling in the leaves for food particles. I do a 50% water change a couple hours before I go to the pet store as I inevitably come home with new stock. I would also turn off the lights and spend a little more time acclimating them. How do they look in the store. Of the 5 Petco's and Petsmarts near me only 1 has conditions that I find acceptable for purchasing stock. I agree that you should get with someone local and pick up some good stock... that is if your tank is large enough. Plecos can be very aggressive to other bottom dwellers. I wouldn't mix them in less than a 40 breeder. That's just me though. My panda cories bred non.stop in my tank, but always after a water change. You need to try to get closer to 50% a week especially if it's a smaller tank.


----------



## Doppelgaenger (Jul 20, 2015)

Scott Z said:


> Any clue why? I am stumped. Could it be the lack of aeration? I do not have any air stones assuming that will help the plants.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Cories are facultative air breathers like Bettas, oxygen levels that would kill a cory would probably annihilate everything else in your tank first.


----------



## Scott Z (Jan 9, 2003)

I have a 75 gallon tank. Heavily planted. I have one Pleco and he seems to just spend his time sucking on the large leaf plants. I have stepped up my water changes to weekly. I do about 30 to 35%. I have a tub that I put the tap water into first to mix with the water treatment drops to neutralize what ever the township does to my water. I have the water spraying into the tub hard to get really good agitation. The water then sits in the tub for about an hour before I let it run into the tank slowly. That being said sure enough I purchased another 4 Cory's from Petco and they were all dead in 3 days. I also purchased another 3 Serpae tetras to add at the same time. They are fine. The Cory's looked ok at the store. Unless someone thinks I am doing something wrong I must blame the stock. I think I found a smaller store about 45 minutes away but I wonder what are the odds they get their stock from somewhere else.

Thanks
Scott


----------

